# New Puppy - Old problem but VERY new to me please help......



## Kevdoc (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi All, 

I'm sorry as I'm sure that this topic has been spoken about for years but any recent advice would be great. 

I am proud to say I have a new boy called Max. I have had him since 2nd Feb 2013 and he is now 8 weeks and 4 days old. 

For the past week Max has been biting non stop. Its pretty much play biting but can be intense and he is biting EVERYTHING and EVERYONE from the moment he is awake until he is burnt out. 

We have always had GSP's in the home so I know this is a puppy phase but its pretty full on and we have an 8 year old who is pretty scared of him. 

I have tried everything I can to get him to stop biting as much and his bites are getting so hard (sharp teeth) that they are drawing blood which is not good at all. 

Can anyone offer any non hitting advise for an 8 week Vizsla owner to help me through this phase? 

Thanks in advance guys. 

PS - Wouldnt trade him for the world

Kevin


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and to the world of 'SHARK ATTACK, VIPER VIZSLA PUPPY ATTACKS' There probably aren't too many members on this forum who have suffered the wrath of those puppy crazies with needle teeth bared.

I believe if you use the search box to the upper right you will find other posts on this topic.

Yes they do grow out of this stage, patience and perseverence is the name of the game at this young age.....Good Luck.


----------



## Kevdoc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for that there is a lot of great information here. 

As I thought it will take time and patience to get through this stage. 

Thanks again he is crashed out in his crate so I'm safe for a couple of hours hahahaha


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Try taking several wash clothes wet them roll them up and freeze them they are a god send good luck


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a few things to try.
http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/pupbiting.htm


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Honestly we used bully sticks and bitter apple spray and the kennel when it got really bad. Our guy is 14 weeks and he is starting to calm down a bit with the shark attacks. But when there's a tooth bugging him, he is serious about it


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Our girl is 11 weeks and we can definitely sympathize. 
She is getting better though I think. We just need to have patience. She is a sweetheart most of the time but does have the shark attacks on occasion. We normally try to replace our hands with her toys but if she is getting really nuts we either ignore her or give her a time out.


----------

